# Spotting Session Template



## JaikumarS

Hello All, 

May I know what are the details that appear in your spotting session template for a film. It would be very helpful if you could direct me where I could find a template (excel sheet/word document).

Thank you!
-J


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

On the few films I've worked on, it was pretty basic. The initial spotting session was my hand scribbled notes that I later put into a spreadsheet. It consisted of the cue number, timecode (start and finish for the cue), and brief description of the scene. It's the exact way I work with live theater (minus the timecode).


----------



## JaikumarS

Wolfie2112 said:


> On the few films I've worked on, it was pretty basic. The initial spotting session was my hand scribbled notes that I later put into a spreadsheet. It consisted of the cue number, timecode (start and finish for the cue), and brief description of the scene. It's the exact way I work with live theater (minus the timecode).



Thank you, Wolfie.


----------



## pkm

I like www.cuedb.com


----------



## JaikumarS

pkm said:


> I like www.cuedb.com


Wow! That looks interesting! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## wonshu

pkm said:


> I like www.cuedb.com



It does look good.

Do you know who's behind this project?

Best
Hans


----------



## lelabo

I use _Cut Notes_ from Digital Rebellion on a iPad.


----------



## pkm

wonshu said:


> It does look good.
> 
> Do you know who's behind this project?
> 
> Best
> Hans



This guy: https://www.imdb.com/name/nm4927870/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cr54


----------



## colony nofi

Wow that project looks damn incredible. I had contemplated setting something like this up using a database system like coda or notion or... but never had the patience to truly plan it out. This looks like there’s amazing thought out into it. Can’t wait to give it a try - and if it works will be happy to support it!


----------



## jonvog

Sorry for digging out this old thread. Does someone of you know, how to handle cuedb.com properly? I just don't get it completely. Do I have to insert a rendered videofile with the music in it for every cue? Or is it somehow possible to insert the whole picture and add the music cues accordingly (which would be really nice, but that way the tool basically had to act like a video editor, which maybe wouldnt really work on an internet platform...)? Thanks for your help...


----------



## nynex

jonvog said:


> Sorry for digging out this old thread. Does someone of you know, how to handle cuedb.com properly? I just don't get it completely. Do I have to insert a rendered videofile with the music in it for every cue? Or is it somehow possible to insert the whole picture and add the music cues accordingly (which would be really nice, but that way the tool basically had to act like a video editor, which maybe wouldnt really work on an internet platform...)? Thanks for your help...


I just signed up and just found out unfortunately it doesn't work that way. You basically upload premixed video clips out of your DAW and can have separate links of audio, if they approve they can just download them. I told them tonight if they made a standalone app like a mini video editor where we could send clips with timestamped score and the Client has a fader for the audio cue this would be a gamechanger.


----------



## Loïc D

You could one of the last @christianhenson video on Youtube : he’s reviewing his own video using a cuesheet.
Bonus : there’s a link to download it below the video.


----------

